# Second Weekend Results



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Robert L. came up from NC, and we hunted hard for 3 days. We hunted with Doug P. and Chris P. the first, day...family the second and Old hunter and maverick the third.

We got birds all three days, and the last day we managed a band. We hunted a brand new area on a risky call a half hour before we left on Thursday. The area still has a lot of potential and we'll probably hit 'er again next weekend.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Damn Chris, Yer killin me!!!

:laugh: :thumb:

I hope you guys are having fun!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

HUEY!!! Damn player you guys were tearing it up this weeknd...

OUr group managed to put 27 geese down graveyard dead style.. I pulled on a group of geese that eveyone thought were out of range, manged to drop 2 and one was sporting some jewelry as well... turned out to be a 3 yr. old goose..

Keepn it reel

Madison


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Sure one of the days that I don't hunt with you and you get lucky enough to shoot a band. Robert, you let him off with the band after all the money you spent to come up here!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The second weekend was my first September Canada Goose hunt and it was a doozy! I arrived in Fargo from Raleigh on Thursday only to find out that I had brought the heat with me. Sorry guys, please forgive me. It had to be hotter in Fargo than it was in NC that weekend, go figure?? :down: We found some great fields and had some great shoots and I even managed to shoot a couple birds myself! For those who don't know me that is quite an accomplishment! :beer: I want to thank the Hustads and Ells' for thier great hospitality as always. I only wish I could come back again this season, but my schedule (wife) is pretty full from here on out. It is truly sad that my season is over in early September but I refuse to hunt here in NC. :crybaby:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Sounds like a good weekend! Matt and I went out to WI for the weekend and got 18 birds with 10 bands and a neck coller!!!

Chris PM me your number the one I have does not work.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Guys it must be the weekend of the band. Four of us went out on Saturday and we shot 11 and my buddy got the one with a band. I am getting frustrated. That is the second time I have scouted the birds and he goes with me and shoots a banded bird. He has now shot two honkers two mallards and a snow goose with a band. My personal band count: a big fat zero for all species. When will the goose gods smile upon me. Guys I'm going to have to ask all of you to pray to the goose gods for me so I don't have to look like a first timer with an empty lanyard all season.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Way to clobber 'em Chris! Way to go on the band.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Your time finally came Matt....! Not only did you get your first band....but you got more to boot. It sucks that you guys had to drive all the way to Wisconsin to get 'em, but hey a band's a band!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice thing is, 
it wasnt a band, it was five. EACH!!!
and a collar.
Back to Nodak this weekend though, and oh is it gonna be a interesting weekend, there are some good fields out and about, and hopefully full deployment will serve us right, again. 
Chris, those were some nice pics. Did you guys have to scout very long last weekend? we saw you heading north on I29 with bigfoots pouring out the box!!


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Chris, I'm pretty sure I saw you Saturday night at the restaurant about 10 miles south of where you were hunting. I live up in that area and we were set up about 5 miles northwest of you. I was going to say hi, but it was late - saw the www.nodakoutdoors.com sticker on your back window, with the full-bodies under the mesh in your pickup box. We were driving the Chevy pickup pulling a brown and black decoy trailer. Maybe we'll see you again this weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been spotted!!!

That net is the greatest thing for me. I can travel with 4 dozen full bodies, 2 blinds, 8 doz. silhouettes, cooler, grill, chairs, ammo boxes, etc. etc.

rburt...I think I saw you driving. There were quite a few scouters in the area.

Blake, we scouted pretty hard every night. For those who know me, I'm never satisfied with a field...I always have to have 4 just in case. The best field we found is still golden...and it's where we got the band. I think that's where I'll start looking.

I talked to dean today...and I think we're going to try to hook up. I look forward to meeting you...and hopefully I'll see you for the openers hunt.


----------

